# FS: Green phantom pleco



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a large green phantom for sale $40 it is over 5" head to tail and fat because he eats 1 piece of yam daily, really healthy will consider trades towards a canister filter: I need one in good condition, will consider ehiem 2236, fx4 and any others in comparible size!!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Think he'd do well in a 15 gal?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll grow to 9 inches. Way too much bioload for a 15 gallon. Either that or it'll get stunted. It'll also be quite aggressive towards other fish in that size tank.


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

I want him!!! Too bad you are so far!!!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Eden said:


> I want him!!! Too bad you are so far!!!!!


LMAO!!!
Who's far????? 
Cheers!!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump someone please give him a home!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

how would he be with convict cichlids?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want to trade? I have 2 oscars and a green severum.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> how would he be with convict cichlids?


he's not agressive at all, are your fish agressive toward plecos?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> Do you want to trade? I have 2 oscars and a green severum.


thanks for the offer but I dont have room for those fish!


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*pleco*



klmn617 said:


> History and statistics by the International Football Association (NGO) experts voted century's top ten players in order to introduce the vote:1 --- 2 --- Beilibaxi Beckenbauer, Cruyff Netherlands, Germany 4 --- 3 --- Di Stefano of Argentina / Spain, Diego Maradona, Argentina 6 --- 5 --- P skarsgard Platini, France, Hungary 7 --- 8 - Garrincha, Brazil 9 - Eusebio, Portugal 10 - Charlton Englandnike air max tn Nike shoesNike shox r4Nike shox nzNike shox oz


what's with this....?


----------

